# Fezco, Dog Ditched At Shelter Because Owners Thought He Was Gay, Got Adopted.



## Robert59 (Mar 26, 2022)

Steve Nichols and his partner John told TMZ they adopted the abandoned pup Tuesday because they have also faced discrimination.

Fezco has a new home and name.

The North Carolina dog — who was dumped at a shelter by his owners because he humped another male dog and the owners feared he was gay — has been adopted.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/fezco-dog-dumped-shelter-gay-adopted_n_623a3dc2e4b0d39357ce1a85


----------



## jujube (Mar 26, 2022)

Oh, good Lord, lots of male dogs do that......it's for "domination".  The alpha male humps the beta dog to show him who's boss.

Human males just show off their fast cars and beautiful girlfriends, run a little faster, hit the ball a little harder.  That's their version of humping a rival.......


----------



## oldpeculier (Mar 26, 2022)

Oh, good grief.

My North Carolina dog, Frenchie, sometimes humps my sister's dog. Both are spayed females. Dogs hump other dogs to demonstrate dominance, I've been told.

Some people should never even get close to owning a dog.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

from an important psychological study....


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2022)

jujube said:


> Oh, good Lord, lots of male dogs do that......it's for "domination".  The alpha male humps the beta dog to show him who's boss.
> 
> Human males just show off their fast cars and beautiful girlfriends, run a little faster, hit the ball a little harder.  *That's their version of humping a rival.......*


Not at Sing Sing.


----------



## Jules (Mar 26, 2022)

To start with, the original owners shouldn’t have had a dog.  Fortunately the idiots gave it away.


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Bloody idiots, a lot of dogs do that.
Someone, please stop these fools from ever owning an animal.


----------



## Wren (Mar 27, 2022)

I know very little  about dogs but having witnessed people’s legs and various other items  on the receiving end, I  always thought they humped anything in sight .....


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 27, 2022)

Its not just dogs humping other dogs, most of the animal kingdom do the same, beef, bull cattle are shockers, they will hump another until it dies, thats a fact.


----------

